# HD 6950 2GB OR GTX 560TI Asus Card ??



## vwad (Jun 9, 2011)

Which one to buy in between those two ? 

Sapphire/MSI HD 6950 2GB OR GTX 560TI Asus Card ??

In terms of Gaming & also 3D Rendering & Video Editing.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 9, 2011)

^^ Gtx 560-ti will serve better. Besides cuda is more mature than amd app. You might find this useful whilst 3d rendering and video editing.

Check out cuda's app support *here*.

You may find something useful with your type of work.


----------



## vwad (Jun 10, 2011)

thanks vickybat bro. I was confused due to double capacity of GPU memory.


----------



## vickybat (Jun 10, 2011)

Welcome mate. Actually the 6950 doesn't benefit that much from its 2gb framebuffer in single gpu mode at fullhd resolutions. Once you crank up the resolutions to 2560x1600 ,the extra 1gb vram comes in handy. More so if you crossfire two 6950 2gb cards, they perform better than two gtx 560-ti in sli because of the extra vram.


----------



## ico (Jun 10, 2011)

Flip a coin and get any.

But do read this before finalizing: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/140290-nvidia-drivers-opengl-issues.html

It is a serious issue imho if you are into rendering.

CUDA might be more "mature" as some people might say, but ATi Stream is better at video transcoding. Adobe applications like Premiere Pro have support for both CUDA and Stream.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 10, 2011)

Actually now a days, most of the main rendering softwares like Maya, 3D studio max, Adobe premiere and Photoshop, all of them support AMD APP.


----------



## vwad (Jun 10, 2011)

ico said:


> Flip a coin and get any.
> 
> But do read this before finalizing: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/140290-nvidia-drivers-opengl-issues.html
> 
> ...



Interesting and definitely an issue if not the biggest. Thanks for that particular link.


----------

